# Raw fed CAT poop



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know this is a dog forum but I dont know where else to ask this, I was on another message board today and they were talking about raw fed cats and a lady who claims to be a vet tech says "Pat attention to your cat's stools, also! They should be soft but well formed logs, medium to dark brown, and stiiiiinky. " Is this really true? I am planning on starting to switch my cats to raw this weekend, and I was thinking it would be the opposite - that they would be less stinky. So my experts on raw feeding what really happens? Thanks everyone!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm definitely not an expert on raw fed cats, my cat has such a delicate tummy that even when I can get her to eat raw anything back up it comes! A couple months ago I did manage to transition her to premade raw (Instinct Chicken, yes, I know, but she's stopped puking up every few days so if she's eating a few veggies in the process, so be it!) Sorry, I digress. Her litter box has stopped stinking all together, other than immediately after pooping. Definitely not soft. Not nearly as nice as my prey model dog's poop, but that is to be expected with no whole bone content. So, I would say that lady is probably incorrect.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

My kitties eat a raw diet only and their poop is yellowish/white, hard and doesn't smell.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When my cat consents to eating her chicken, I do notice a difference. Smaller, harder, lighter in colour and no smell. She's on Orijen most of the other time, and they are definitely bigger, darker and a wee bit smelly, but not bad at all. When she was on Nutro, wow, clear the room..... (sorry Janet).


----------



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok good to know, the lady is now saying dogs need veggies and fruits.... so I linked to the preymodelraw site, hopefully anyone who reads her post will also read mine. So I have decided that even though shes a vet tech - she probably doesn't know as much as she would like to think she does.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Unfortunately I've heard some of the very worst feeding advise come out of both vet techs and vets! Not all but...
Though, I have met a few vets and techs that I have completely respected their advise.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I have four cats and four litter boxes. The newest cat (who moved here with my bf two years ago) is the only cat who isn't on raw, since he refused to transition. They're all pretty particular about which boxes they each prefer to use, but I can always tell which one Miles uses! Even his urine seems to smell stronger. 

When my cats were on kibble, their poo STANK. Now I can't even tell when they're pooping in there. If that lady is raw feeding and her cat's poop smells that awful, she's doing something wrong or needs to have her cat checked out! LOL.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

My cat's poop on raw was PERFECT. Small, dark, and completely odorless. I kid not. Turned _really_ light the next day. On wet it smells quite a bit right when he goes but it doesn't last long. It's looser. For example, when he was on raw and a piece of poop missed the box and landed on the carpet it would leave no mark at all. Now it would leave a big stain. On kibble it was horrendous odor-wise, poop texture was about the same as on wet.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Been feeding the felions raw for almost 7 months. Their poo no longer stinks up the entire house and makes me want to move out. It's small, hard and dark. They get prey model raw, as well.


----------



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant wait to start feeding raw - hopefully all my cats take to it. I have 4 cats and even if I cleaned the litter boxes every hour I think they would still smell.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Our cat isn't on raw, but I would think like the dogs, it wouldn't smell at all. I have lurked at some other sites with supposed "raw feeders" there, and so far I have yet to find another with folks who have the knowledge of those here. Anything that is said here you can take to the bank that it is true.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I've only been feeding my cats raw for a few weeks now but their poops are not stinky at all! One of my cats has possible ibs and you could tell the second he pooped because it was RANK (and this being on super premium food). Now the poops are much smaller, practically odourless and I don't have to scoop the poop immediately anymore because I can't tell when he goes now. 

Also I still cannot believe what raw has done for their teeth. It was getting to the point where both cats were badly in need of a dental and now their teeth are almost perfect, it looks like they had a dental done! And this is only a few weeks in. I'm so happy because I thought I was going to have to spend a grand or more on dentals and now I don't have to!


----------

